# Bumble Bee nests in lawn



## Quitplayingcrabgrass (Apr 3, 2019)

I have bumble bee nests in my front yard. From the looks of it, they have inhabited holes left by voles.

One of the nests is pretty big and the dirt is above ground. I don't have a huge problem with bees and I recognize their benefit of pollinators to society (please don't cancel me!). The problem is that my lawn mower keeps hitting the big one and agitating the others, so after I run over that area, I turn the lawn mower off and run away to let them calm down so I don't get stung.

Anyways, any advice on bumble bees? Will my Bifen LP take care of problem/discourage the bees from nesting there?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

If the Bifen LP you have are the granules I would recommend a liquid concentrate you can add an ounce or two of to a gallon of water and "soak" the mound(s).

LOL, I apologize but, I'm imagining watching someone run over a mound with a mower and then running away to, "wait for them to calm down" .... ! I love adrenaline but, I'd already be talking about 'em in Past tense!


----------



## Quitplayingcrabgrass (Apr 3, 2019)

Haha nothing to apologize for, it's a movie!

Any big box brands you recommend on the concentrate?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Sorry 'bout the lag in replying; I'd try Rural King, Lowe's, HD, even WM in a bind.

In a pinch, I've simply picked up any concentrate that says it can be used around the exterior of the home for ants or termites (I.e., Ortho or Bayer or Bio-Defense) wait til sundown, mix it to the strongest % solution on the label and pour it down into and around the mound.

THE BIGGEST CONCERN is not having any flowers in the yard as you don't want any other types of Pollinator bees taking any chemicals on their own body parts, back to their productive hives!

I've come across more ground hives this year than any I can remember ...


----------



## Quitplayingcrabgrass (Apr 3, 2019)

Much appreciated!

Yeah it's been a weird year for bees. We had digger bees like crazy earlier in the year in the backyard. More than I've ever seen and neighbor too. Then they disappeared.

Anyways thanks for all of the help!


----------

